# Bubbles on surface using Mann Lake molds



## rkwday (Nov 12, 2013)

I am trying to use the 10 inch tapers from Mann Lake, but I'm having difficulty with bubbles on the surface of the candles. According to parafin candle troubleshooting, it means the wax is too cold. However, I'm pouring at 175 degrees and pre-warming my molds. Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

175 is plenty hot. Try pouring slowly and smoothly so the wax doesn't splash at all and pour it straight to the bottom so it doesn't touch the sides on the way down (at least as little as possible). I will sometimes tap the sides of the mold after the pour to get any air bubbles to release and rise to the surface. A quick spray of mold release may also keep bubbles from clinging to the sides of the mold.


----------

